# Stabilizing mammoth tooth



## Molokai (Jun 8, 2013)

Always problems :dash2:
Friend is sending me a large mammoth tooth and if someone has some experience with stabilizing mammoth scales, i have some questions.
Do i need to cut it in larger blocks or in scales and then stabilize.
I will probably go to stonemason who has circular saws with water to cut tooth.
Can i use ZK-TR90 Stabilizing Resin?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2013)

If it is hard enough to need a stone mason to cut it-do you really think you to stablelize??? Also a stone saw has a large kerf, turns a lot of spendy material into dust. You might PM Dan -I think Steelart is his handle he has experience with mammoth scales. Also my scrollsaw manual-1951 lists the proper blade for cutting ivory- might work???


----------



## Molokai (Jun 8, 2013)

I still dont know, i yet need to see the mammoth tooth and everything. But i believe it needs stabilization


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 8, 2013)

The smaller the better-------------- yes ZK-TR90 will work


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 8, 2013)

I did some research for ya. On Bladeforums.com 
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/667043-Need-some-tips-for-using-Mammoth-Tooth
There's a post from a member named Frank Niro and oconeedan. (post #8&9) They have some good info you should read...


----------



## Molokai (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, i have read all that. 
Here is a photo of the tooth,
its a 12 lbs monster :wacko1:

[attachment=26139]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2013)

That's huge!!! 

Did you find any of the info (I linked,) helpful?


----------



## Molokai (Jun 11, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> That's huge!!!
> 
> Did you find any of the info (I linked,) helpful?


Yes, i learned that i need to make a 100 more knives and then tackle with this beast....


----------



## LSCG (Jun 11, 2013)

oh yeah! that's going to make some really nice knife handles!!! and it would make nice 1911 grips too.  :naughty2:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Molokai said:


> ripjack13 said:
> 
> 
> > That's huge!!!
> ...



Ah yes....well then, I'm glad I could spare you the heartache of making a mistake to that beautiful stuff! Keep up the good work and you will be there in no time!! 1 down, 99 to go!!


----------



## Molokai (Jun 12, 2013)

I ve been on the phone today and after a few calls i decided not to take the tooth. There are some laws that prohibit me to own this without a few papers which is difficult to get, so i :dash2::dash2:
end of story, 
:dash2::dash2::fit:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh man...I am sorry to hear that. I still look forward to seein the next 99 knives though!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 12, 2013)

Molokai said:


> I ve been on the phone today and after a few calls i decided not to take the tooth. There are some laws that prohibit me to own this without a few papers which is difficult to get, so i :dash2::dash2:
> end of story,
> :dash2::dash2::fit:



:sad:Thats too bad Tom - That is a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 14, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Also a stone saw has a large kerf, turns a lot of spendy material into dust.



I have a diamond saw and it has an extremely thin kerf...like a little over 1/16". I could saw that tooth like a loaf of bread.:i_dunno:

That's sad your government makes you get a permit to own a fossilized piece of a long extinct animal. Simple minds need lots of rules.:dash2: Gary


----------

